# AMR LA County Hiring Process, everything you need to know (hopefully)



## robinhood2015 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm a long time lurker, but new poster. As I started the hiring process for AMR, I found myself scouring through pages and pages of information looking for answers, and hoping that they were still applicable after reading posts circa 2008. I just finished the hiring process this week and start orientation in the next weeks and wanted to provide information for those who will undoubtedly search for the same information that had me so stressed.

*Application:*
I submitted my application online in the last few days of January. I received an email to test at a local division 3 days later. My application was in LA county.

If you know you're going to apply as a fresh EMT, take time to get all of your certification paperwork in. The reason I had to wait three weeks to take the written test (and missed a hiring cycle) was waiting for my LA county EMT certification after moving back to CA.

*To be able to even take the written test for AMR, you must have in hand when you test:*
DMV Ambulance Drivers Certificate
-written test in person
-must have DL51 (medical examiners certificate) in person when applying to test
-must have livescan form complete and sent before testing
-test is 30 questions, you can miss 4 out of 30. I personally did not buy the book, just searched quizlet for the questions and studied while in line for the test..scored 28/30.
DMV H6 (driving record print out)
- must be within two weeks of written test
- Making an appointment in conjunction with DMV Ambulance Drivers Cert is waaayy easier, keep in mind, you'll need to have an updated copy from within 1 week of orientation too (I love DMV lines)
NREMT-B card, and Los Angeles County EMT Card (CA EMT card)
- takes a long time to process, if you need to expedite, you can call and ask if you can pick up your card in office when it is finished, or when you submit the application attach a prepaid first class mailing slip.
-need a livescan
-need DMV ambulance drivers cert
-Need LA county scope of practice certificate (UCLA CPC website for free, 1 hour max)
- Copy of NREMT-B card
- Copy of Driver's License
Medical Examiners Certificate
- Exam cost about $100, must be a certified location
- Good for two years
BLS/CPR Card


*The Written Test*
Once you have all the above, you can make an appointment to test.
-The test was 100 questions, 20 personality questions (which you can get right and wrong). From the looks of the test book I used, it seems they use the same test for everyone and for a while now. Study OB/GYN topics from the NREMT, and anatomy/physiology of the heart. If you passed the NREMT, this should be easier.

After the written test, you wait to receive a call to interview. For me, I received the call to interview 2 days after the written test, and scheduled my interview for the following week.

*The interview/Skills Test*
This will occur at the home station you are applying for.
skills:
My skills may have been a little different, but for me, I only touched the mannequin to show I could properly place a collar. For the remainder of the assessment, I just talked through my actions as if I was doing them. Their score sheets are almost exactly the NREMT skills sheets. There are critical failures, so study up on that. I only did one assessment.
Then, I completed a verbal test (definitely did not know this was a "thing", and wasn't super prepared). This is more medical than trauma, but know both. I aced the trauma portions (contraindications of sager splint, treatment/symptoms of shock, different types of shock, but found I had a harder time explaining the textbook definitions of differences between medical conditions instead of symptoms->treatment. For example the differences between CHF and COPD, not the symptoms presenting or treatment/consideration.
The interview itself was very laid back. This is more of a "tell me about you" scenario, with personality questions mixed in. Make sure to bring two copies of your cover letter and resume. One for the FTO that will proctor skills, and another for the Supervisor.

*Post Interview:*
Here's where the waiting began for me. So far into this process, I only waited about 1 week between hiring steps once I had all of my documents. Post interview until the call took 16 days. On Envision healthcare (the website you use to apply), it showed my application as closed/declined, so I thought I didn't get the position. come to find that doesn't really mean anything, it just meant my application had been processed.

I received the phone call on a Friday offering me the position, and scheduled my physical agility test/ drug screen for the following week at a different division in LA county. The following Monday, I received an email with a description of orientation and expectations.

*Physical Agility Test (PAT)/Drug screen*
This was definitely a fun experience... Wear comfortable clothes, and bring a good stopwatch as well. Don't eat a very big meal beforehand.
Most of the physical itself was identical to the medical examiner's exam minus the spirometer. It's digital, and if you've never used one before it's kind of awkward. As for the drug test, you will go into a bathroom with blue water and everything taped and give a sample. No big deal on that.
As for the PAT...
AMR has made the PAT identical (at least in LA county) for every division, and has a training video you will watch. Basically the PAT simulates a full cardiac arrest scenario. You have 13 minutes to complete the 11 stations (This is where the stopwatch comes in handy.)
1)Start in the ambulance buckled,
2.)move to rear, open doors, take out empty gurney and lower.
3.)move to gear, pick up (maybe 30lbs max)
Go up 5 stairs, turn around, come back down
Throw in some high speed lunges and squats
Go up 5 stairs again, turn around, come back down
4.)Stair step for 3 minutes to a metronome
5.)CPR for 3 minutes (this was actually very tiring with the clicker)
6.)Raise a weighted bar (75lbs) to waist level. Ascend stairs backwards, turn around, go backwards down said stairs.
7.)lift back board propped against wall with 135lbs to waist height. hold for 5 seconds, lower.
8.)lift gurney into ambulance with "patient" strapped, 175lbs plus weight of hydraulic stretcher (50-60lbs), this was heavy, but not impossible. I weigh about 130, if that's any reference.
9.)secure gurney, hop into ambulance.
10.)Assemble oxygen tank regulator and BVM, administer 10 fast rescue breaths
11.)exit ambulance, remove stretcher, lower legs
Complete.
(I used my stopwatch, and it helped me know how long I had left. I finished around 10 I think, and I definitely wasn't rushing.

Fill out some more paperwork, and you're done. (thank goodness).

*Orientation:*
for LA county/my division:
5 days orientation
M-F 0800-1700
2 of these days are EVOC training/certification
3-4 weeks of FTO time at home station following orientation
1 year probationary period for P/T, 6 mo for F/T, or around 1100 hours which ever comes first.

Other fun facts I've learned:
Livescans take forever, and cost way too much.
I am pretty much broke after all of these certifications. (plus side, AMR pays for upkeep and company CE events)
AMR has their own paramedic training institute (NCTI) where they send their people.

Anyways, I hope this helps anyone out there searching, the above was all the questions I had about AMR. I'll update it again later, or if anyone has questions...
I've had so many people in my life help me that I try to do the same when I can.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 2, 2015)

Just an FYI, it's totally different in other divisions. 

Mods, can we edit the title to make this location specific?

Congrats on the job.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 2, 2015)

Identical here in San Antonio, minus the CA-specific stuff.


----------



## robinhood2015 (Apr 2, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Just an FYI, it's totally different in other divisions.
> 
> Mods, can we edit the title to make this location specific?
> 
> Congrats on the job.


Thank you! 
I made sure to type multiple times "for my division/LA county" in the post, but I don't think I can change the title..


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 2, 2015)

Yup, different process at the two AMRs I worked at.

Also, AMR doest "send" EMTs to NCTI. They are owned by the same peeps but depending on your operation you might not even receive a discount on tuition at NCTI.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Tigger (Apr 3, 2015)

My understanding is that AMR corporate is attempting to standardize aspects of the hiring process along with some of the preemployment sort of things. Our PAT is the same as listed above, however that's about where similarities end. There is no medical knowledge component during the hiring process aside from the pre-hire general knowledge EMT or paramedic test. If you pass that, you get a regular old interview, and that determines if you get hired.

Here EMTs get hired to be wheelchair/secure/detox van drivers. When there is a need you get "promoted" to the ambulance side and go through a three week long, five day a week academy. One week of "operations" fun (policies, evoc, how to be nice to firefighters, contract crap), and two weeks of clinical education. After that you're in an internship process for several months. There are also a variety of written tests you have to pass (three attempts). Fail any of the tests or enough internship phases and you are terminated.


----------



## alprazolam (Apr 6, 2015)

I guess it may come down to how desperate the division is. If your division happens to get a brand new, high call volume contact, you may be hired with an offer emailed to you without having interviewed at all. Then they may offer you a bonus of around $5,000 if you agree to stay a couple of years. Then about a 3 day orientation before you're on the ambulance.


----------



## Knightinwhitesatin (Jun 12, 2015)

I realize all AMR areas in Cali are different but when your doing your FTO time for 3-4 weeks are you a third person? Or are you just working with an FTO? Anyway I appreciated the info you posted gives me an idea of AMR hiring process anyway. I'm considering making the move to the dark side lol


----------



## wtferick (Jun 12, 2015)

alprazolam said:


> I guess it may come down to how desperate the division is. If your division happens to get a brand new, high call volume contact, you may be hired with an offer emailed to you without having interviewed at all. Then they may offer you a bonus of around $5,000 if you agree to stay a couple of years. Then about a 3 day orientation before you're on the ambulance.


Like mccormick with torrance lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 12, 2015)

Knightinwhitesatin said:


> I realize all AMR areas in Cali are different but when your doing your FTO time for 3-4 weeks are you a third person? Or are you just working with an FTO? Anyway I appreciated the info you posted gives me an idea of AMR hiring process anyway. I'm considering making the move to the dark side lol



You're a third rider in your FTO time.


----------



## codealy (Jun 18, 2015)

This is great, thank you so much for posting. Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## MarieBee (Jul 17, 2015)

robinhood2015 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a long time lurker, but new poster. As I started the hiring process for AMR, I found myself scouring through pages and pages of information looking for answers, and hoping that they were still applicable after reading posts circa 2008. I just finished the hiring process this week and start orientation in the next weeks and wanted to provide information for those who will undoubtedly search for the same information that had me so stressed.
> 
> *Application:*
> ...


----------



## MarieBee (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you so much for this! I just applied to AMR and received a response with what they needed. This helps a lot for finalizing the prep work =]


----------



## OhItzJimmy (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks... I just passed my written test today, but I have to go back to schedule the interview & skills test, because I didn't have my H6.


----------



## Vladamir von bone (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you for this post it helped a lot knowing what to expect on the PAT ahead of time


----------



## MedTec1 (Mar 18, 2018)

alprazolam said:


> I guess it may come down to how desperate the division is. If your division happens to get a brand new, high call volume contact, you may be hired with an offer emailed to you without having interviewed at all. Then they may offer you a bonus of around $5,000 if you agree to stay a couple of years. Then about a 3 day orientation before you're on the ambulance.



I can't help but notice your username.  Any info if AMR tests for that and if it's an automatic no eben if you have a prescription?


----------

